

The man making puzzles for hackers - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33817029

======
roasm
Somewhat related: Are there any puzzle subscription services out there? I
think it'd be a really interesting business to receive an innovative, creative
puzzle weekly or monthly that show some real effort and artistry. Maybe it
would be a mix of physical and digital puzzles. Does that exist?

If not, I might have to do that :)

~~~
schoen
One such thing was [http://blacklettergame.com/](http://blacklettergame.com/)
which I guess is being re-run (with new content) periodically.

Also there's P&A Magazine (pronounced "Panda"):
[http://pandamagazine.com/](http://pandamagazine.com/)

------
crimsonalucard
Here's a puzzle...

Decode me 3 times or 64:

WW0wNFoyTklTbkJsYlZWbldtMDVlVWxJYkhaa1V6UTk=

winner gets the prize written in the message.

~~~
tummybug
Got anything tougher?

~~~
wolfgke
Here you are:

    
    
      Vm0wd2QyVkhVWGhUV0d4VFltdHdVRlp0ZUhkVU1WcDBaVWhrYWxKc1d
      ucFhhMk0xWVVaS2MxZHVhRmRTZWtFeFdWY3hTMUl4WkhOWGJGcFhUVE
      ZHTTFaclpEUlpWMUpJVm10V1UySklRbTlVVmxwM1ZWWmtWMVZyU214U
      01EVjVWR3hhVjFWdFNrbFJiVGxWVm14YU0xbHFSbHBsUm1SMFVteGtU
      bEpHV2paV2JUQXhWVEZSZUZkdVRsaGhlbXhoV1d0a2IxVXhjRmhsUjN
      SWVVsUldXVmt3V2tOV01rVjNZMFpTVjFaV2NGTmFSRVpEVld4Q1ZVMU
      VNRDA9
    

SCNR

------
imglorp
In case anyone is wondering about the odd font on the yellow press pass, it's
actually a phonetic alphabet for English called Shavian. It was a project of
George Bernard Shaw, who was a vigorous spelling reformist. It didn't get very
far, but there was a book published in Shavian and a more useful spinoff
called Quikscript. If you're interested in a rare or cryptic shorthand for
note taking, either might be for you.

------
tylerg
This sounds really cool. Anyone written about the previous puzzles?

~~~
necubi
Here's a pretty nuts write up from last year's winners:
[http://elegin.com/dc22/](http://elegin.com/dc22/).

~~~
barbs
Same challenge, different team.

[http://potatohatsecurity.tumblr.com/post/94565729529/defcon-...](http://potatohatsecurity.tumblr.com/post/94565729529/defcon-22-badge-
challenge-walkthrough)

